# Furniture stores in Lousa



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

We just purchased a 4 bedroom/3 bath vacation home in Serpins, and now need to furnish it.
We didn't see many furniture stores in Lousa last time we were there.
Can anyone help please?
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Richard and a very warm :welcome: to the forum,

I have just googled furniture store Lousa and you might like to look at this link

furniture store Lousa portugal - Google Maps

i am sure there are many more but this could be a start


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The best place would be Coimbra, most stores deliver free of charge here with the exception of Moviflor who do deliver and assemble for a price!
A lot of the furniture stores are just out of the towns rather than in, so driving into Coimbra from Serpins you pass one just after Galp petrol, Forum has a couple but major Movies are on the Coimbra to Condeixa road, N1 afraid a lot depends on what you want and your taste.
Locally there is a very good furniture shop at V Nova de Poires by Galp garage with there main another shop in town.
Miranda da Cova has a couple, you'll need to ask as their just on outskirts near Renault dealership.
Don't be afraid to ask for discount especially as your outfitting a house


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks canoeman. Very helpful.




canoeman said:


> The best place would be Coimbra, most stores deliver free of charge here with the exception of Moviflor who do deliver and assemble for a price!
> A lot of the furniture stores are just out of the towns rather than in, so driving into Coimbra from Serpins you pass one just after Galp petrol, Forum has a couple but major Movies are on the Coimbra to Condeixa road, N1 afraid a lot depends on what you want and your taste.
> Locally there is a very good furniture shop at V Nova de Poires by Galp garage with there main another shop in town.
> Miranda da Cova has a couple, you'll need to ask as their just on outskirts near Renault dealership.
> Don't be afraid to ask for discount especially as your outfitting a house


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just remembered there is a surprising big furniture store on the Lidls side of railway crossing at Lousa


----------

